# Cateye Stealth 50



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience with this computer?

I was going to get a Garmin Edge 200, I just wanted something cheap so I can stop using my old cell phone, and this seemed to fit the bill at $130 from my LBS.

Another LBS, got in these Cateye Stealth 50's, and they are $150, and they are ANT+ as well, for $20 more than the Garmin, they seem to be the better choice, but they are also brand new.

Does anyone have experience with these yet?

CC-GL50 | CATEYE


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

Not a single reply, eh? haha

Picked it up anyways, it's nice and I like it already.

Only thing is, you need a PHD in Engrish for the manual that comes with it, but if you go to the website, you can find a manual in perfect English. That's my only complaint so far.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

by all means, post updates about it. your advice might sway someone one way or another on it.


----------



## letsdive64 (Apr 22, 2013)

Used it for 3 days and returned it. I could not get it to work with their website.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

NateHawk said:


> by all means, post updates about it. your advice might sway someone one way or another on it.


I'll do that. Maybe I'll create a review on it.



letsdive64 said:


> Used it for 3 days and returned it. I could not get it to work with their website.


I'll admit, the software is pretty ****. But, it does what's needed and it works, it's just archaic and crude. BUT, it auto-updates to Strava, so that's a huge plus to me.

The device itself is very nice. I got it for an even $150 (from my LBS no less), and from my research, there wasn't another GPS/ANT+ computer in this price range. I mean, online the Edge 500 is $150 $250 (not sure why I put $150), but it sells for $300, and the Stealth 50 is $135 online/$150 locally.

Here's what it looks like on Strava: Mountain Bike Ride Profile | Carter Rd near Bartow | Times and Records | Strava


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

does anyone know if this can be used for running as well?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bosbik said:


> does anyone know if this can be used for running as well?


You can export the data as a gpx file, so I'm sure you can, but I don't know how you'd carry it, unless you literally just carried it. There's no straps for it anything like that.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

yeah...i intend to just put it in my pack or modify a strap thingy for it...is it sensitive enough to record running speed or is its sampling rate too wide spread?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

bosbik said:


> yeah...i intend to just put it in my pack or modify a strap thingy for it...is it sensitive enough to record running speed or is its sampling rate too wide spread?


Sampling rate is adjustable from 1s, 3s and 5s.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I think most amart sampling works really well while running so I wouldn't worry about that.

You do lose accuracy when you put a gps in a pack or pocket so the more open to the sky it is, the better.

I bought a refurb Garmin Forerunner for pretty cheap. I have actually also used it a bit biking recently too.


----------



## bosbik (Aug 29, 2011)

wow..thanks guys...i think I may give this a try...garmin's a bit out of my budget..the cateye is cheaper locally.


----------



## jjaguar (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a Garmin Forerunner 310XT, which I use for both running and cycling. It's designed for triathletes, so it handles both sports well. On the bike I just strap the wristband around the handlebar, I don't even have the "official" bicycle mount for it.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

If anyone does decide to pick one up, just throw out the manual that came with it immediately. Don't even look at it, it's a piece of **** manual and they should be ashamed for including it. Go to the website and download the manual from the Cateye Stealth 50 page (linked in the OP), it's a great manual.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

A few more thoughts - 

It's touted as completely water proof, and I can confirm it is. I went riding in a rain storm last night, and it was soaked, and still works perfectly. I also never lost GPS contact, and it was 100% cloud coverage and under trees I'd say 80% of the time. 

The PC software was just updated to version 1.0.1 and it seems to be tremendously more stable, so it seems they are aware that the software needs work and are addressing it. 

This being $150 new locally, and $135 new online, I'm convinced this is the best ANT+ cyclocomputer sub-$200, especially since used Garmin 500's go for around $200.


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

How precise/accurate do the mapping exports look?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

mdameron said:


> How precise/accurate do the mapping exports look?


Look at post #5. I posted a Strava link.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX


----------



## mdameron (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice! Can't zoom in that far, but that looks great.

Makes me wish I had gotten the 50, kind of. Do you have the HRM? Will strava show you what your HR was at any point on the trail?

And how do you know which HRM will work with it?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

mdameron said:


> Nice! Can't zoom in that far, but that looks great.
> 
> Makes me wish I had gotten the 50, kind of. Do you have the HRM? Will strava show you what your HR was at any point on the trail?
> 
> And how do you know which HRM will work with it?


Click the map in the link, where it opens the actual workout, and in the top right of the map, you're able to change the views. Click satellite view and you can zoom in very far.

As far as HRM's go, this was delivered to my house an hour ago (wow, it was $20 when I bought it on Friday!). When I get off work, I'm going to give it an hour or so to charge, and then head out and use it. I'll be sure to post back how it looks in Strava.


----------



## e-luder (Mar 25, 2008)

I have a Stealth 50

Its not super intuitive but I really like mine so far. You just have to remember to end the trip (hold the menu button) and then you can upload. Turning it off doesn't do it. As stated before the instructions that come with it suck go get the PDF from cateye and read it.... like really read it. As long as you do this you can work this thing its not that hard but it does have me thinking Japanese intuition is different than American. 

For the record I road today in constant rain and in PNW woods, I had a signal the whole time.


----------



## carsong (Jun 8, 2013)

Just bought myself one. Horrible instructions. Also bought the over-priced heart monitor. I can't get it to display. It seems to be receiving the signal, but no display. I see the "H" flashing. Nothing seems to work the way the directions tell you.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

carsong said:


> Just bought myself one. Horrible instructions. Also bought the over-priced heart monitor. I can't get it to display. It seems to be receiving the signal, but no display. I see the "H" flashing. Nothing seems to work the way the directions tell you.


Go to the website. Much better manual there.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dnewborn (Sep 3, 2013)

Sorry if this question has already been asked, but can someone post a sample *.ces or *.gpx from the Cateye Stealth 50? I'm interested in the file format when I download a trip. Specifically, are the values for cadence and heartrate written to the *.ces and *.gpx files in an ASCII format (of course, including the GPS track)? Thanks.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I don't have a cadence or HR monitor but hopefully this will help


----------



## dnewborn (Sep 3, 2013)

derekbob, thanks for the quick reply. Were you recording heartrate and cadence during that ride? Looks like only lat/lon, elevation, speed, and time are recorded for each sample. And after looking at the GPX standard on GPX: the GPS Exchange Format, I doubt GPX handles HR and cadence.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I was not recording cadence or hr. I am getting a cadence/speed monitor today. You have the option to export a cateyeAtlas, gpx, or fit file using the cateye sync software, you may get more options with more sensors. There is a 1 button upload to strava option which is what I use.

I don't know about the info carried in each file type, I'm still new to GPS.


----------



## dnewborn (Sep 3, 2013)

I got my hands on a Stealth 50 and heartrate monitor this evening. If there are others out there who are interested in the same questions I had, here you go:

- The ASCII-based *.gpx file only contains lat/lon, elevation, speed, and time even if other sensors (HR, cadence, etc) are connected.
- But, the ASCII-based *.ces file (the "CATEYEAtlas" export option in the CATEYE Sync software) contains all of the data per time sample that the Stealth 50 records, e.g. lat/lon, elevation, speed, cadence, heartrate, power, time, and distance. If I get a chance tomorrow, I will post an example file of a *.ces.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Any of you guys using these with a Mac?

If so, how is it working for you?


----------



## Two Jack (Sep 26, 2011)

I have been using the 50 for a few months now, with a Mac. I went to the Cateye after the third return of my Edge 500, enough was enough.

The Cateye is tough and well built. I like the display. The only thing that bugs me about it is the dedicated "sled" for charging and syncing, but that's what keeps it waterproof.

The software upgrades are improving it a little each time.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Two Jack said:


> I have been using the 50 for a few months now, with a Mac. I went to the Cateye after the third return of my Edge 500, enough was enough.
> 
> The Cateye is tough and well built. I like the display. The only thing that bugs me about it is the dedicated "sled" for charging and syncing, but that's what keeps it waterproof.
> 
> The software upgrades are improving it a little each time.


Anyone know if you can pull the data off WITHOUT their crappy software? ie: does it mount as a USB device that you can see just from the OS? ( Linux user ... so installing their crappy software is not an option )

thanks

---- I answered my own question --- emailed Cateye support and they said they will not support linux. oh well. losers.


----------



## SAVAGESAM (Jan 14, 2008)

I wish it had the option to "Scroll" through the various screens automatically. So far, I only have one ride on it (I'm a casual rider) I went to strava and I don't know how to upload my ride yet. My initial impression on the unit is it's good for the money.


----------



## Makoto (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a few rides in on my Stealth 50 and like it thus far. I have skimmed through the instructions and was unable to figure out if there is a screen on the computer that shows elevation gain. I have uploaded several rides and it shows up there, but it would be nice to know how much elevation I have gained while riding. Does anyone know if there's a screen/setting to accomplish this?


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Dec 31, 2012)

No, it doesn't have elevation on the screen 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Makoto (Sep 10, 2007)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> No, it doesn't have elevation on the screen
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I guess thus far (about a weeks worth of use) this is my main gripe then. Otherwise, it's a good unit. Especially, if you take it's cost into consideration.


----------

